# Pharm grade sites! HELP



## lilbra (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone know of a pharmacy grade site for aromasin that takes CC because all the ones I know of are only taking echecks!!!! Help!!


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lol and here we go.......


----------



## lilbra (Mar 23, 2017)

Well that doesn't help....


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 23, 2017)

If any online pharmacy takes credit cards, they're processed by an offshore processor, and your bank will probably block the transaction anyway. I ran into that with a couple different RC sites, myself.


----------



## lilbra (Mar 23, 2017)

I've ordered from multiple pharm sites for years with a CC with no problems. Just the ones I know are g2g are not taking them now.


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 23, 2017)

Gotcha. Hope you find something, man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2017)

deejeff442 said:


> Lol and here we go.......



Honestly when it comes to ancillaries I don't care about the source talk.


----------



## bronco (Mar 23, 2017)

lilbra said:


> Anyone know of a pharmacy grade site for aromasin that takes CC because all the ones I know of are only taking echecks!!!! Help!!



Whats wrong with echecks? Its very simple


----------



## lilbra (Mar 24, 2017)

You have to give routing and account numbers not so sure about that.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 24, 2017)

deejeff442 said:


> Lol and here we go.......



Hahahahah !!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 24, 2017)

lilbra said:


> You have to give routing and account numbers not so sure about that.



Yea I'm kind of with you on that man I dont give that out for any reason to many bull crap scams out there but don't tell me you started something with out having all of what you need !?!


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 24, 2017)

lilbra said:


> You have to give routing and account numbers not so sure about that.



I went through alldaychemist and had literally no issues using echeck.


----------



## lilbra (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah man been doing this stuff for awhile now. I get all my ducks in a row first.


----------



## lilbra (Mar 24, 2017)

This thread was no help at all lol.....


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Mar 24, 2017)

iv had bad luck with onlin Rc, used Rui and got bunk product i was so pissed off! i just have my friend mail it to me  sometimes i get it sometimes i gotta wait for another shipment lol


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 24, 2017)

Like kitten said, try alldaychemist.


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 29, 2017)

Are you from Europe? Go to Serbia and you can buy all kinds of goodies in the pharmacy. Usually no prescription needed for Steroids and Anti E.


----------

